# Stundenplan-Programm muss überarbeitet werden



## Guest (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo!!

Ich habe vor gut 2 Wochen ein Projekt in der Schule bekommen, bei dem ich einen Stundenplan, Raumbelegungsplan, etc. programmieren sollte. Das ganze muss auch noch auf dem MVC basieren mit den verschiedensten Views. Ich hatte einige Mühe da ich nicht so der Profi-Programmierer bin, aber dennoch habe ich jetzt ein lauffähiges Programm vor mir.   Jedoch meinte der Professor, das der Code sehr "unrein" und "nicht effektiv" sei. 
Da ich aber am Ende meiner Weisheit bin, wäre es wirklich super wenn jemand das Programm überarbeiten könnte und auch optisch ein wenig aufwerten könnte(GUI wurde noch nicht wirklich in der Schule besprochen, dementsprechend sind auch meine Kenntnisse)

Soweit ich das einschätzen kann ist das eine Arbeit auf max. 3-4 Stunden.
Es ist auch klar das der oder die für die Arbeit entschädigt wird.

Bei Interesse einfach melden.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## jupa (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

sende mir bitte deine Mailadresse zu, dann können wir per Mail alles besprechen.

Grüsse


----------



## Guest (19. Mai 2008)

Danke sehr nett!
Meine Adresse ist: <ENTFERNT>

_Edit Illuvatar: Adresse entfernt. Es wurde auch bereits geholfen_


----------

